# "emerge kde" bricht ab, Cups disabled...

## abcd

Hallo,

habe mir neulich Gentoo LiveCD 2008.0 heruntergeladen und habe nun die Installation hinter mir...

Ich vermisse KDE und habe folgendes eingegeben (ehrlich gesagt, ohne viel Doku zu lesen):

```
emerge kde
```

Nun bricht der ganze Vorgang nach einer Weile ab (1 Stunde oder so) mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```
...

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_recv@GNUTLS_1_3'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_send@GNUTLS_1_3'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [cups] Error 1

Cups disabled.

Cups support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to ./configure to continue.

 ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1 failed.

 Call stack:

 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 environment, line 2403:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

 ./configure ${myconf} || die;

 The die message:

 (no error message)

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1/temp/environment'.
```

Nun weiss ich nicht, was hat denn das mit CUPS auf sich? Drucker habe ich keine und habe auch nicht vor, welche zu installieren. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, was ich machen könnte? Ist das schlimm, dass emerge irgendwo in der Mitte abgebrochen hat?

----------

## AmonAmarth

die monolithischen pakete sind deprecated, versuche emerge kdebase-meta!

ansonsten: welche version von gnutls ist installiert?

----------

## abcd

Danke schoen, mit emerge kdebase-meta hat es nun geklappt. Hat 5 Stunden gedauert und habe jetzt irgendwie nur englische Sprache und englische Tastaturbelegung. Werde es aber irgendwie noch umstellen, steht ja irgendwo in der Doku   :Wink: 

Was hat es eigentlich mit gnutls auf sich? Habe bei mir folgende Teile: gnutls-cli, gnutls-cli-debug  und gnutls-serv.g. Alle geben folgendes aus:

```
alex@dhcppc0 ~ $ gnutls-cli --version

gnutls-cli (GnuTLS) 2.2.5

alex@dhcppc0 ~ $ gnutls-cli-debug --version

gnutls-cli-debug (GnuTLS) 2.2.5

alex@dhcppc0 ~ $ gnutls-serv --version

gnutls-serv (GnuTLS) 2.2.5
```

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *abcd wrote:*   

> Danke schoen, mit emerge kdebase-meta hat es nun geklappt. Hat 5 Stunden gedauert und habe jetzt irgendwie nur englische Sprache und englische Tastaturbelegung. Werde es aber irgendwie noch umstellen, steht ja irgendwo in der Doku  
> 
> Was hat es eigentlich mit gnutls auf sich? Habe bei mir folgende Teile: gnutls-cli, gnutls-cli-debug  und gnutls-serv.g. Alle geben folgendes aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

guckst du hier  :Wink:  :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnuTLS

----------

## Max Steel

kdebase-meta ist zwar richtig, installiert allerdings nur ein minimales KDE

das komplette bekommst du mit kde-meta

Wenn du dann noch die LINGUAS Variable in /etc/make.conf mit "de" gefüllt hast wird kde-i18n welches für die verschiedenen Sprachen zuständig ist.

Edith:

, installiert, und zwar statt alles nur diese Sprache aus der Linguas-Variable.

----------

## abcd

Jetzt funktioniert alles, ä, ö, ü, ß... Danke schön für die Info!

----------

